# Unable to see DVD/CD ROM drive.

## R0b0t1

I've followed https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/CDROM and https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/CD/DVD/BD_Writing to make sure the requisite options are enabled in my kernel, but I can not see my disc drive. About a year ago it was /dev/sr0, and a couple of months ago I ripped a DVD from /dev/cdrom. Now neither exist and I'm not sure what is wrong - I will check the cables next chance I get, but it is powered and can accept disks.

What else do I check? How do I make sure it is detected by the OS?

----------

## Jaglover

Boot using some liveCD Linux and check if /dev/sr0 is there. To make sure it is not hardware issue.

----------

## R0b0t1

Yeah, it was unplugged. I really wish it was possible to hotplug more of a system so shutting down isn't such a pain.

----------

